# Franco-flemish polyphony inspired by japanese-dutch trade in culture



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

When japan open itself to outside world, dutch were the first to enter japanese kingdom so i wonder if any composer of dutch origin in renaissance toke influence from japanese music and put it in an european format but whit exotism of Japan.

Good question hey? i hope someone out there can answer this , were they classical composer of renaissance insspired by japanese spirit and tradition since contact was made between japanese and dutch first and foremost?

Merci, than you, danke, arrigato dear reader of talk classical..:tiphat:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I can think of a couple of pieces made by dutch composers showing an oriental influence at the beginning of the twentieth century, Hieroglyphen of Daniel Ruyneman and the Chinese symphony of Bernard Van Dieren, but certainly nothing before that.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

The Dutch had trade arrangements with the Japanese _before_ it was opened up by U.S. imperialists (he he:tiphat.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

By the time the Dutch and Japanese began formal trade relations, the height of the Franco-Flemish school had already passed. By most standards of periodization, the Renaissance had just ended.


----------

